# WiFi on a Kindle 4 - what am I missing



## bugman (Nov 5, 2010)

I set my Wi-Fi network to use static IP addresses and not to broadcast the SSID.

The first time on my Kindle I used the advanced setup to enter all the details but today when I try and connect it just does a rescan and I have to enter the details again.

Am I missing something or is that just the way it works?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Can't speak to the static IP, but we don't broadcast the SSID either and once I set up any of my WiFi Kindles -- including the K4/Basic -- it remembered it and connects automatically whenever I'm home.  

You might try a restart, either via the menu or by pressing and holding the on/off button for 30-40 seconds.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

It _should_ work, and as Ann suggests a restart might help.

An obvious check, but you haven't added another new device recently and accidentally given it the same static address have you? 

The only other comment I would make is that it is generally felt that with WPA2 security, there is no need to add any other security measures (static addresses, MAC filtering, hiding SSID), and going back to a simple setup (DHCP and broadcast SSID) will certainly make troubleshooting much easier.


----------



## bugman (Nov 5, 2010)

The first time I had just done a software update so was not surprised it had forgotten setting.

Now thinking back it seems actually turning off wi-fi makes it forget.

If I leave it on and just let it connect / disconnect when in and out of range that is fine.

I will try to to see if swapping networks it still remembers my settings.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I admit that I pretty much don't ever turn WiFi off. . . .the only times I have I didn't have a problem reconnecting, however.  I did have to re-enter info after an update or full restart.  

You people will think we're crazy but our ONLY security is that the SSID isn't broadcast. . . and it's not something a random person would guess easily.  We're on a cul de sac and all our neighbors have their own networks as well, so we're not particularly worried about bandwidth thieves.  Plus, our router only broadcasts about 10 feet past the house so someone would have to be sitting on the porch to use it!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I admit that I pretty much don't ever turn WiFi off. . . .the only times I have I didn't have a problem reconnecting, however. I did have to re-enter info after an update or full restart.
> 
> You people will think we're crazy but our ONLY security is that the SSID isn't broadcast. . . and it's not something a random person would guess easily. We're on a cul de sac and all our neighbors have their own networks as well, so we're not particularly worried about bandwidth thieves. Plus, our router only broadcasts about 10 feet past the house so someone would have to be sitting on the porch to use it!


nope, that's not me sitting on the porch trying to get a wi-fi hook up.... nope, really, it's not....


----------



## bugman (Nov 5, 2010)

The no SSID and the static ip address were tips I read that would help against the casual bandwidth thief but not a determined expert.

Also I am new to networks (ps3 used to be conected by internet connection sharing ) to the PC so I was trying things out, learning what different settings do.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

bugman said:


> The no SSID and the static ip address were tips I read that would help against the casual bandwidth thief but not a determined expert.


Very simplistically, *nothing* will stop a determined expert, but WPA2 by itself will stop anybody else. Anything else is really just pretend security - about as effective as putting your front door key under a plantpot instead of under the doormat! 

Make sure you've got WPA2 turned on, use a fairly long and difficult to guess passkey, and put all the other settings back as they were, then try and see if your Kindle works OK. Chances are it will - it should remember settings through wireless being turned off - mine remembers them through restarts and firmware upgrades!

Ann, if your router has WPA2 then enable it, it's about the simplest security there is to implement - you just need to remember a passkey or passphrase - and it's very effective.

Hiding the SSID is in some respects *less *secure than not hiding it, because your client device (PC or laptop) then broadcasts the SSID all the time to look for the network: see, for instance, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/28653/debunking-myths-is-hiding-your-wireless-ssid-really-more-secure/


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Morf said:


> Ann, if your router has WPA2 then enable it, it's about the simplest security there is to implement - you just need to remember a passkey or passphrase - and it's very effective.
> 
> Hiding the SSID is in some respects *less *secure than not hiding it, because your client device (PC or laptop) then broadcasts the SSID all the time to look for the network: see, for instance, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/28653/debunking-myths-is-hiding-your-wireless-ssid-really-more-secure/


Hmmm. Didn't realize that. I'll talk to the hubs.

I know when we had security on it before, the TiVo wouldn't talk to it. . . .but we've got a newer TiVo box now so maybe that won't be a problem anymore.

But, again, the range is pretty narrow so I'm not really very worried.


----------



## bugman (Nov 5, 2010)

It seems the Kindle finding the SSID is the trigger.

If it is broadcast, it finds it and connects.

If it i not broadcast, you have to enter the network details manualy and the form automatically comes up blank i.e. there are no old values as it does not know what the old network was.

Basically the Kindle does not have the option like on Windows to connect when no SSID is broadcast or to save a "prefered" network.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

bugman said:


> Basically the Kindle does not have the option like on Windows to connect when no SSID is broadcast or to save a "prefered" network.


Not true. Our network ID is not broadcast. I had to teach my Kindles how to talk to it but once I did they all automatically connect. I usually leave wifi on but even if I turn it off, or the devices are taken out of range, or connected to a different network somewhere else, they always know ours when I get back home.


----------



## bugman (Nov 5, 2010)

I will give it another go.

Really I dont actually see myself buying any books, just read all the old stuff I always wanted to which is free now but I am annoyed I cant work out whats going on.

Forgot to say I have a UK one if that makes a difference


----------



## bugman (Nov 5, 2010)

UPDATE

Been trying combinations of DCHP and SSID on / off and what seens to be happening .

It does work like you say as long a DCHP is switched on. If it is not and static IP addresses are used it only works when SSID is switched on. But I can turn SSID back on and it reconnects without having to enter any values.


----------



## bugman (Nov 5, 2010)

It was early when I posted that - DHCP!


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

That's interesting Bugman, thanks for the testing.

I know that the Kindle can cope with hidden SSID's and remember the settings, clearly it's the combination of hidden SSID *and* static IP addresses that cause it not to remember. Useful to know!


----------

